# Requirements for a contractor license



## jwbond (Jan 5, 2005)

The majority of states require a surety bond to guarantee the contractor license. So just be happy that you do not have to pay the premium on that as well, as they can get pretty pricey if your credit is flawed...


----------



## License Guru (Jan 19, 2008)

jwbond said:


> The majority of states require a surety bond to guarantee the contractor license. So just be happy that you do not have to pay the premium on that as well, as they can get pretty pricey if your credit is flawed...


How true that is!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Renaissance: I attended one of those classes too because the test is all code and how to find all of the stuff in the book. Its one thing to have experience but how are you supposed to know all of the code (some very arbitrary stuff) including steel, masonary, signage, wind & snow loads in different geographical areas ETC. They really should check on the experience of applicants but we all know how the state works..........SLOW!
> Fortunately, guys with no experience will most likely not get far in this business unless they are being guided by someone with the experience. Go figure!


In MA: They don't expect you to know all the codes. No one knows ALL the codes. 

The point of the test is to prove that you know how to use the code book - to look up the code requirements, when needed, for references, answers, tables, etc... while you are on jobs. 

The book is also required to actually be "on" any job where a permit is pulled.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Personally, I'd love to see some regulation and Licensing in the Carpentry trade.


----------



## Florida Builder (Feb 5, 2008)

Here in Florida, you have to have 4 years verifiable experience,1 year supervisory,at least one year of active, proven, structurally-related experience in four or more areas: foundation/slabs in excess of twenty thousand square feet; masonry walls; steel erection; elevated slabs; pre cast concrete structures; column erection; formwork for structural reinforced concrete. Good moral character (no criminal record or financial problems), background check, fingerprinting, and take one of the hardest tests in the nation consisting of 3 - 4 1/2 hours tests, Business & Finance, Project Manangement, Contract Administration. Cannot have any leins or judgements, and have to have all state paperwork (corporation, insurance, ficticious name registration) sent in with application. Then the 6 to 8 week wait and BINGO, license. We wont talk about the workmans comp.... Easy huh? Welcome to Florida...


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

in new york, on the memo portion of my check, i write EXTORTION when i send in my license renewal fee


----------



## License Guru (Jan 19, 2008)

Gotta luv free speech! :thumbup:

And I refer my clients who need the FL license to Kristie at licensesetc.com. Not something I want to tackle without having any first hand knowledge of the system.


----------



## CanyonH2O (Mar 5, 2008)

In Arizona, most trades require a qualifying party to have four years verifiable experience and take two tests (a trade exam and a business exam). Fees for 2yr residential license ($445 for GC or $320 for specialty) + $450 HO recovery fund. The renewel fee are slighlty lower. You also have to be bonded and carry a 2yr tax bond for AZ dept of revenue if you are a new business.

Just got my license last month. :clap:


----------



## TigerFan (Apr 11, 2006)

Louisiana has a tiered system:

0-$7500 nothing needed

$7500-$75000 1- Legally set up corp, LLC or sole prop 2- State Board Home Improvement "Registration" (Gen Liab, WC, Financials, no tests). Cannot do ANY work on an "unimproved" lot.

$50000 and up 1- Legally set up corp, LLC, sole prop 2- State Board Builders License (gen liab, wc, financials, at least 2 tests, background check, references from prior customers, references from other contractors, banking information)

That's all for residential. Commercial is about the same, just different tests.

It's a step below FL and CA - no real requirement for number of years in the trade, but they do check your work history.


----------



## BellwetherConst (Mar 17, 2008)

South Carolina requires 2 years work experience, verified by a notarized letter from an existing license holder, 2 tests, and bonding. Each step having it's own fee. That's for a residential license, up to 3 stories. A commercial license is another set of tests and a much bigger bond. A SC Residential Builders License is good in SC, NC, AL, and UT.


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

So - CA & Fla are the only two states that have their s**t together? Hard to believe!


----------



## H & H HomeImpr. (Feb 8, 2008)

In Kansas it is up to the county. The Johnson County where I live you have to pass the ICC test for your "class C" builders license. The test was like 4 hrs open book. The security at the testing center was crazy. I thought I was going to have to give a DNA sample. I passed it with very little previous code experience. I just ordered the 2003 IRC and studied it for a couple of days. You study where things are located not the actual code itself. Noone could remember a whole book worth of codes and tables. You could be the best builder in the world and not pass this test in my opinion. I'm not a very skilled or experienced builder, but I've done tons of software/hardware design and testing in my previous job and the test seemed easy to me. So I know how to look up info big deal. Also you need to have proof of GL insurance, and you have to register your business with the state and have a EIN form feds. Then you are good to go. I am new to this business, but I thought the process was a little easy to insure quality contractors. I think there should be a certain level of industry experience even though that would have disqualified myself. Oh well I'm in lets just see if I have what it takes.


----------



## Bonjour1991 (Apr 28, 2008)

Louisiana

You have to have 10K in liquid assets, financial report from bank, work comp insurance, general liability insurance, list of vendors you are in business with, references, all with acct. numbers and phone, take and pass the Business Law and Trade test portions before your eligible to recieve a license.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Maryland has 22 seperate licensing boards. We have a MHIC license & individual licenses for all Electrical/Mechanical contractors.

Requirements for a MHIC:

1. No convictions/misdemenors within past 5 years & no convictions/misdemenors related to home improvement

2. Two years verifiable experience in construction/home improvement

3. Credit check & report for financial solvency related to size & scope of business including total assets, liabilities, credit report & net worth

4. If Corp/LLC/LP, must provide certificate of good standing through Dept. of Assessments & Taxation

5. Must have minimum $50,000 in Liability Insurance

Original Fee: $325.00
Renewal Fee: $304.61

Test is 3 parts consisting of Construction Law, Building Codes & Construction Work. License is good for 2 years.

The above is for a Contractors license that allows you to perform HI work throughout the state & enter into contracts. We have licenses for Sub Contractors & Salesman but the requirments are different & different fees. Also, a licensed contractor cannot run more than two entities off of one MHIC.

OR..........you can just go to the county courthouse, pay $17.00 & get your General Contractors License & be on your way.


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

My company is licensed/registered in Oregon, Washington and Idaho. When I applied for my Idaho registration, cost $35.00. I had to show proof of insurance, W/C and a bond. No knowledge of my trade required. I sent my money in, waited and got a letter back that they needed more information. the information was on the original application, I highlighted the information again. On the form you download, is this note, "do not phone us, all communication must be in writing." or words to that effect.

Washington is honest, all they want is money. Some spectialty trades require special education, experience and spectial testing. Most do not. 

Oregon makes a big thing of protecting the consumer. Yet, the follow-up on non-licensed contractors is a joke. Now, there will be "Endorsements" required. You will not be allowed to work w/o an "Endorsement". There will be endorsements for residential, large commercial and small commercial and a combined residential/small commercial. At least I think that is what is the scheme, my license is dated so I don't have to worry for a couple of years. By that time, I hope the new rules are worked out. There will be continuing education required, which can be a good thing. At the last 2 code classes I attended, 1 contractor was in attendance, me. Everyone else was inspectors and fire officials.


----------

